# openSuse installieren --->kein Repository gefunden



## PhoenixEX (14. April 2014)

Hey Leute,


folgendes:
ich studiere seit neustem Informatik und will neben Windows auch openSuse drauf haben(Linux), da es ne bessere Übung für mich ist.
Habe jetzt exra ne 10GB große Festplatte erstellt und die iso Datei ins neue Laufwerk verschoben und per deamon tools gemountet
Problem: beim Installieren wähle ich das Laufwerk aus(das nichts beinhaltet) und klicke auf Enter und dann erscheint"kein Repository gefunden"
Ich will jetzt eine DVD erstellen das sollte man angeblich laut Usern tuen aber liegt es wirklich dadran?
Oder ist es was anderes.
Und bitte Leute, einfach erklären ich kenne micht GARNICHT mit Linux aus
Danke
MfG


----------



## TempestX1 (15. April 2014)

Du installierst von Windows aus?
Wenn du das über Daemon Tools machst kann das nicht klappen, da der OpenSUSE installer die Installationsdateien von der DVD lesen muss um etwas zu installieren. OpenSuse installiert zwar das Setup Programm auf deine Festplatte (von dem du beim Neustart dann laden kannst), allerdings fehlen die ganzen Programmdaten, die er sich noch von der DVD ziehen muss. Da Daemon Tools aber nicht ohne Windows läuft kann das Setup logischerweiße nicht auf die ISO/Programmdaten zugreifen.

Mit anderen Worten, du müsstest entweder die ISO auf eine DVD brennen oder auf einen USB Stick (Bootbar) kopieren um eine Installation durchführen zu können.


----------



## Research (15. April 2014)

Ich helf dir mal mittags.

So, da du noch nie ein OS installiert hast, lass es, geht einfacher.
Erstmal: Was hast du gemacht um die 10GB zu bekommen?


----------



## DKK007 (22. April 2014)

Du könntest das openSuse auch in eine VM installieren. Dann brauchst du nur VirtualBox und müsstest dich nicht mit der Partitionierung der Platte rumschlagen.  

* Oder:  (Wenn schon freier Platz auf der Platte ist)
1.) Die .ISO-Datei mit ImageBurn oder einer anderen Brennsoftware als Image auf eine DVD brennen.
2.) Den Rechner davon starten, eventuell Bootreihenfolge anpassen
3.) Im CD-Menü "Installation" auswählen, und einfach durchklicken.
4.) Grub die Windowsinstallation mit aufnehmen lassen.

Wenn du bei der Installation an einer Stelle unsicher bist, dann lieber Abbrechen und hier nochmal nachfragen, nicht das noch was schiefgeht. *Vorher Datensicherung anlegen !!!*

Nachtrag:
Welche OpenSuse Version möchtest verwenden? Da ich selbst OpenSuse 13.1 auf den Desktop habe kann ich Notfalls versuchen dich durch die Installation zu leiten.


----------

